# Titan scroll saw



## fiospen (2 Oct 2012)

Can any one help? I have a 16" Titan scroll saw which I cannot master. I have cut many lovely patterns from a scroll saw which I had use of but cannot get this one to cut straight and definitely not an intricate pattern. It runs fast the longer I use it!. I know it's only a cheap one but is there anything I can do or should I just give up with it? Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Oct 2012)

If the saw is picking up more speed the more you use it then it sounds like the capacitor is on its way out. If it does not have variable speed then this would be a problem with thin materials. If you have good blade tension and the right blade you should be able to make a few things, especially in hardwood that demands a higher speed.


----------



## fiospen (3 Oct 2012)

Thank you. It doesn't have variable speed but yes it does pick up speed making it difficult to cut fine patterns. I think this is a good example of trying to buy budget and wanting high end! I think I am going to give up on this one. Would you be able to recommend a good quality saw that doesn't cost the earth?


----------



## fiospen (3 Oct 2012)

Thank you for private message - unfortunately I can't reply yet as I'm new! By the way I'm looking also at Hegner saws - any good?


----------



## Gill (3 Oct 2012)

Hegner saws are very good indeed. The only thing is, they're pricey. Some people find the Axminster AWFS18 is a good compromise because it is very similar to a Hegner but cheaper. Some have reported that the build quality is below that of Hegner but I suppose some compromises are to be expected if price is to be reduced.

If you should opt for a Hegner or AWFS18, it's a good idea to buy a quick release blade clamp from Hegner too. It will speed up blade changing.


----------



## fiospen (3 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your advice - really appreciated.


----------

